# Problem with shredding tires on 05 GTO



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

I just put some new 19" wheels with 235s on my GTO eveything seemed good until I noticed just today that the rear right tire is all shredded, all the other tires look perfect, I can't tell any difference between the rear fenders that would cause the problem, what would be causing this? I'm guessing I'll just have to do a fender roll, pisses me off since it was a brand new BFG KDW.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Post a pic so we can help you better. Sounds like the offset of your new wheels might be causing them to rub on the fender lips. If your on stock rear springs you might get away with aftermarkets and avoid cutting/rolling the fenders. Air bags are also an option.


----------

